# need help with ID



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

It's vermin of some sort. It sort of doesn't matter if it's mice or rats. BTW, rats aren't afraid of the suburbs.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure looks like rat poop to me.

DM


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd set some rat traps and see what shows up, but would also check the eaves, etc. to see if bats might be getting in.


----------



## Adroga (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking rats also due to the size, but I was hoping someone might say that it was squirrel poop or something... Never thought of bats...
Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

rodent or bat; could be squirrel, chipmunk. hard to tell. Look for more evidence in same area. Never hurts to set traps for mice and rats, see what happens.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Adroga said:


> Does the dropping above look like mice/rat droppings? Found it in my furnace room. Had mice in my old house but this looks bigger. I wouldn't think rats would be possible since we live in the suburbs.
> 
> Thanks!


That's rat crap to big for mouse Not much differece. I would get a trap and put peanut butter on it. I bet their will be 1 less rat


----------

